

James Burke: Reply to Tom on AMD - jashkenas
http://tagneto.blogspot.com/2012/01/reply-to-tom-on-amd.html

======
willvarfar
Asynchronous Module Definition? Who in the computer field could have picked
that TLA? Madness.

~~~
mooism2
Not by the James Burke I first thought of, either.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Burke_%28science_historia...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Burke_%28science_historian%29)

